# good site to buy super card DS2



## aos10 (Apr 23, 2012)

so..i think a got rip off when i bought it from this site
http://www.ebuygame....-Time-Game.html
its been 2 weeks..and nothing happen
so...is there a very good site..why there is no one on ebay sell stuff like this ?

i live in the meddle east - Saudi arabia

I've been searching here i found about 0shippingzone.com
but i went to there site i found this
http://0shippingzone.com/supercard-supercard-dstwo-card-nintendo-lite-p-622.html
is it will work on 3DS ? because the product is from 2010


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 23, 2012)

I can recommend this seller as being trustworthy http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/supercard_dstwo_slot_1_multilanguage_1_4_3_compatible_gba_iplayer_mediaplayer_3ds_preflashed.html


----------



## aos10 (Apr 23, 2012)

ok
is this site is good ?
http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/supercard-dstwo-ds-two-w-free-usb-reader-and-usb-charge-cable.html


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 23, 2012)

Modchipcentral is a really great site. Fast and great customer service.


----------



## aos10 (Apr 23, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Modchipcentral is a really great site. Fast and great customer service.


thanks..because i really worry about getting rip off again
i live in saudi arabia..so i have to pay 15-20 $ for shipping


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 26, 2012)

eyes said:


> I can recommend this seller as being trustworthy http://www.zhuzhuchi...preflashed.html



I second this link. I so far have had a great experience with Zhuzhuchina and my flash carts are currently on my way to me. I should have one order tomorrow, by the looks of my tracking.

Edit: Apr 26 - My order arrived to me as expected! Still waiting on the other cart but I ordered that about 5 days later than my AK2i, so that is to be expected!


----------

